# 5D Mk III - Dead Pixels, sending it to CPS for repair...



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

So my 5D MkIII has been revealing stuck/dead/hot pixels in my images... Thought I could re-map it myself and called CPS to advise me on the best method.

Interestingly and unexpectedly, they told me to send it in for regular maintenance and that they would fix it! They said that I can't fix it myself. 

I mentioned that I had thought I re-mapped a Rebel sometime ago for a friend and he said that I likely did but it cannot be done by me on the 5D3? 

Anyway, into CPS it goes for CMS... Hopefully that's free since I'm still under warranty!

Just wondering if anyone else has heard that we can't fix the pixel issue on a 5D too? Did you have to send it in as well?

Thanks!
Ken


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2013)

Canon can do a better job, the process of doing a cleaning cycle and long dark exposure will clean up minor issues.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon can do a better job, the process of doing a cleaning cycle and long dark exposure will clean up minor issues.


Agreed, I'll throw a couple of lenses in the box for free clean & check and wait a few days to get them back... Kill two birds with one stone, so to speak...

Just don't tell anyone in the bird forum that I said that! ;D


----------

